# 12/12/19 first ice!



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

First ice of the year. 1 bite. Small pond at my house in geauga county. Really protected. Still can't get on the big pond.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

You're so lucky, did you catch anything


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That's great to see! Thanks for the report


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

quackpot said:


> You're so lucky, did you catch anything


Only 1 bite


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

You win, nice job! We're all jealous, whether you caught something or not.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It’s wired that I am riddled with jealousy yet overwhelmed with happiness for you at the same time! Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL thanks guys. Hopefully I will catch something tomorrow.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got about 20


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I use a gold tungsten about 90% of the time for panfish. Nice!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats what i was using.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Thats what i was using.


 Yup, it's sticking outta the fishes mouth lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I’d be interested to hear how it holds through this little warm up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

This weather really stinks. Growing up, we were most always ice fishing by Christmas, now it is rare and seems like mid Jan. Every-time the forecast looks to be cold long term, the temps get raised. Very discouraging. Time to move north.


----------

